# Discount for Disney Deluxe Resorts



## Dolphin (Mar 1, 2015)

My wife and I are looking at taking my grandkids to Disney World and would like to stay at the Deluxe Resort on the Monorail.  Not staying a whole week thinking about 4 days (we have been before may times).  Looking for web sites or options on getting discounts for staying at one of these resorts??  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 1, 2015)

One good place to start is: mousesavers.com

You can also rent points from a DVC owner for one of the DVC locations on the monorail---all three monorail resorts now have one.


----------



## poorguy (Mar 1, 2015)

You can also register on Disney's site.  I get mail and offers from them all the time with resort discounts.  There are blackout dates so depending on when you want to go it may or may not help.


----------



## got4boys (Mar 1, 2015)

Do also check Walt Disney World site for room discounts.  - Click on Places to Stay and then Special Offers - There is always a room discount out. The only dates there is not a discount is over Easter, Christmas and New Year.

Discounts will range from up to 25% to 35% off depending on your dates. Right now the discount is booking until June 15th.


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dolphin said:


> My wife and I are looking at taking my grandkids to Disney World and would like to stay at the Deluxe Resort on the Monorail.  Not staying a whole week thinking about 4 days (we have been before may times).  Looking for web sites or options on getting discounts for staying at one of these resorts??  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


Depends if you mean Deluxe Resort or Deluxe Villa Resort -- Deluxe Resorts are the hotel rooms.  Villas are condos (kitchen, separate bedroom) located at all the Deluxe resorts.  If Villas (DVC) best bet is to rent from DVC Member -- can rent for $10-$15 direct on DIS or MO Rent Trade forums or through Broker -- Davids Vacation Club or DVC Rental Store for $14-$16/pt.  See my WDW point chart to figure out how many points you'll need.  FYI, Disney direct price for these same exact villas are around $24/pt. equivalent, so you are saving almost 50% buy renting points from a member.  


bnoble said:


> One good place to start is: mousesavers.com
> 
> You can also rent points from a DVC owner for one of the DVC locations on the monorail---all three monorail resorts now have one.


Disney typically offers one of two promotions during various times of year -- "Free" DDP (with full rack rate) -- Standard DDP with Deluxe accommodation -- OR -- 30% off rack rate.  MouseSavers has details on historical promotions to give you an idea of when/what  they are and what current promotions are going on.


----------

